# Africa: The side you don't see in the news



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Johannesburg, South Africa*










Source: Panoramio - Marnus van der Merwe










Source: Panoramio - paulbrehem










Source: Panoramio - Patrick Lapierre 

*Swakopmund, Namibia*










Source: Panoramio - Ossewa










Source: Panoramio - schody










Source: Panoramio - Rüdiger Rickassel


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Gabarone, Botswana*










Source: Panoramio - sean foster










Source: Panoramio - Jeremy Kabomo


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Cant wait for more updates.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Khartoum, Sudan*










Source: Panoramio - Pierluigi Gerussi 










Source: Panoramio - the nile


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

ExcellentALWAYS said:


> Cant wait for more updates.


Thanks EA 

I plan on this being a multi page thread.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Cairo, Egypt*










Source: Panoramio - Artur Ziembaczewski 










Source: Panoramio - micabdo


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Lagos, Nigeria*



Håkønljzberg said:


>












courtesy of hakonjlzberg










Source: Panoramio - ita.stephen


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice pics. We dont see that on the news, but luckly we see lot of that side here in SSC.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

sebvill said:


> Nice pics. We dont see that on the news, but luckly we see lot of that side here in SSC.


We do, and SSC members are aware of this side of Africa but maybe some visitors to the site arent


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I currently don't have access to my computer (on iPhone). Will post pics as soon as I can. If you get the idea of this, anyone is welcome to post pics.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Casablanca - Morocco* by CasaMor


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Great pictures CasaMor!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Dar es Salaam, Tanzania*










Source: Panoramio - Kunambi










Source: Panoramio - Jacob Pius


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Rabat - Morocco*

by CasaMor

























by franckyz









by vixtorialee

























by teystoon hosted on imageshack


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice pics dudes,

Loved Rabat.:cheers:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks isakres 

And great pics as usual CasaMor kay:


----------



## wotwot (Jun 13, 2010)

great, keep it up


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful cities in Morroco! Like both, Casablanca and Rabat.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks wotwot and sebvill 


Luanda to come..


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Luanda, Angola*










Source: Panoramio - Frederico Saint Martha










Source: Panoramio - palanca










Source: Panoramio - Frederico Saint Martha










Source: onizuka2222


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! I love looking at these new developments sprouting in most African cities.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Agadir - Morocco*

































^^ by [Prinny Man]

















^^ by bobleepop


2 sofite agadir par sofitelmaroc, sur Flickr


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tunis , Tunisia *

...


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

great pictures of Agadir, CasaMor :applause:

ezin, I'm afraid your photos of Tunis didnt load


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Addis Ababa, Ethiopia*










Source: forumer addisurban










Source: forumer yoniii


----------



## kofemord (Feb 3, 2007)

*Harare, Zimbabwe*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857732&page=4


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice pic of Harare kofemord


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Agadir:drool:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Nairobi, Kenya*










Source: Panoramio - Chouden Boy










Source: Panoramio - chouden boy










Source: Panoramio - antonio.vallano


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Tangier - Morocco* (Gate of Europe)









by Miguel Flores









by betta design









by bernard_in_va

















by Michiel Buursen


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Great idea for a thread, keep them coming.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks alexandru!

And great pics as usual CasaMor!


----------



## DAKARCITY (Jun 2, 2007)

*DAKAR SENEGAL*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

fantastic photos of Dakar! :applause:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Abuja, Nigeria*










Source: Panoramio - olajohnson










Source: Panoramio - Irene Becker










Source: Paddylo


----------

